# Nutzungsregeln im Forum



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2002)

Ich habe für das Forum einige explizite Nutzungsregeln erlassen.
Praktisch wird sich hier vom Handling her nichts ändern, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich versucht habe die Regeln in ein paar deutsche Sätze zu fassen.

Die Regeln sind über folgenden Link zugänglich:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

*Mit der Nutzung des Forums erkennt jeder User die Regeln an!*


----------



## Heiko (8 Januar 2003)

Die Regeln wurden in zwei Punkten ergänzt:


> *Persönliche Daten*
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


 und 


> *Ratschläge/Hinweise/Tips*
> Ratschläge, Hinweise und Empfehlungen, die von Betreiber, Moderatoren oder Benutzern im Forum gegeben werden, sind grundsätzlich als unverbindlich anzusehen und beruhen ausschließlich auf eigenen Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen. Sie sind keine Rechtsberatung im Sinne des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes oder garantiert funktionierende Schutz- und Reparaturanleitungen an Hard- und/oder Software. Die praktische Umsetzung dieser Tips geschieht grundsätzlich auf eigenes Risiko. Der Betreiber des Forums haftet keinesfalls für etwaiige rechtliche oder finanzielle Konsequenzen, die aus der Befolgung der Ratschläge entstehen.


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2003)

Die Nutzungsregeln wurden in Bezug auf die nun möglichen Dateianhänge ergänzt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#12


> *Angehängte Dateien*
> Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Dateien an Artikel anzuhängen. Diese Anhänge wurden administrativ auf eine Größe von 512 KB pro Artikel begrenzt. Der Administrator behält sich das Recht vor, einzelnen Benutzern die Berechtigung für das Anhängen von Dateien bei Missbrauch zu sperren. Es darf grundsätzlich kein urheberrechtlich geschütztes oder aufgrund der anderen Nutzungsregeln verbotenes Material angehängt werden. Thematisch unpassende oder sonst zu beanstandende Anhänge werden von den Moderatoren mit Rücksicht auf die erhöhte Serverlast ohne Rückfrage gelöscht.


----------



## Heiko (19 Mai 2003)

Die Nutzungsregeln wurden um ein Verbot politischer Werbung ergänzt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#12


> *Politische Werbung*
> Werbung für politische Parteien oder politische Gesinnungen ist in diesem Forum unerwünscht. Politische Diskussionen werden im Bereich 'Off-Topic' geduldet. Die Abgrenzung zwischen Werbung und Diskussion obliegt im Streitfall den Moderatoren und Administratoren. Politische Werbung in Artikeln zieht die gleichen Reaktionen wie kommerzielle Werbung nach sich (siehe auch dort).


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2003)

Die Nutzungsregeln wurden erweitert:


> *Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen*
> Gästen ist das Veröffentlichen ihrer Mailadressen grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt. Dies hat vorwiegend zwei Gründe:
> 1. Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
> 2. Es ist für die Mods nicht überprüfbar, ob dem Autor des Artikels die Mailadresse auch gehört. Einem Mißbrauch stünde Tür und Tor geöffnet. Aus diesem Grund werden Mailadressen aus Gästepostings entfernt.


----------



## Slowfox (13 August 2004)

*Was ist das für ein Forum ?*

Wenn ich ein Problem habe, wo werde ich das los, wenn ich kein eigenes Thema erstellen kann ?? :evil: 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2004)

Im passenden Unterforum kannst Du auch Themen erstellen. Hier nicht.


----------



## Slowfox (13 August 2004)

*ok*

ok :lol:


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2005)

Die Nutzungsregeln wurden überarbeitet. Die aktuelle Fassung ist ab sofort gültig.
Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist möge mir eine Mail unter Angabe seines Benutzernamens schreiben. Ich werde seinen Account dann umgehend löschen.


----------



## peanuts (14 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nutzungsregeln wurden überarbeitet. Die aktuelle Fassung ist ab sofort gültig.
> Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist möge mir eine Mail unter Angabe seines Benutzernamens schreiben. Ich werde seinen Account dann umgehend löschen.



Es wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn du kurz zusammenfassen würdest, was sich geändert hat.


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2005)

Geändert wurde de facto nur der Bereich:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8


----------

